# Maitangay



## BeepBoopStripes

I was recently listening to a song by Rivermaya called Elesi. I am trying to figure out on my own what it means.. and this one word I can't seem to find online and I was hoping someone could explain to me.. "maitangay" If anyone feels like translating the whole song for any reason I would appreciate it greatly. Although I understand that is a lot to ask. Thanks in advance for the help. : )


----------



## mataripis

The title Elesi is actually an English word written in Pilipino. Maitangay has root word Tangay( carry) by the forces of nature( wind,flow etc).so its close translation is to be carried away .


----------



## DotterKat

Maitangay means_ to be taken or carried away_.  In the context of this song, it means to be diverted away from one's problems.
Elesi means _propeller_ in English. 

The first verse says that life can sometimes be so sad that it makes you want to cry and unable to crack a smile.
The chorus then says "kumapit ka kaya sa akin nang ikaw ay maitangay" (_might you hold on to me that you may be carried away / taken away_ [from your problems]) ..... "pagkat ngayong gabi ako ang mahiwagang elesi" (_for tonight I am the magical propeller_ [that will take you away / _"fly you away"_ from your problems]).


----------



## BeepBoopStripes

Ah!! Okay! Thank you so much guys! I really appreciate it.


----------

